# hcl lexmark h505 model 4126 printer driver



## nawab_kumhari (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello all techies.


I have lost my printer driver cd and after re-installing windows again ,it cannot relocate the driver ..

I have searched the net; lexmark site;hcl site but it was of no help

So, if anyone can send me it's source file/ actual driver or its path , I would be grateful......



printer :: Hcl lexmark H505 model no 4126
manufacturer::Lexmark international( in 2005)
type :: inkjet colour printer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ansd welcome to TSF unfortunately your info on the model is incorrect according to lexmarks site, please look again at your printer and see if you can find the correct model number,it may be on the back on a small label


----------



## nawab_kumhari (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi , My info of the model is correct. the model number is 4126-003 id-A.It is marketized hcl & lexmark company.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

What country and language?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The printer driver can be found here:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1140833

You will have to register (free) and put up with some advertising (Skip them) to get the driver downloaded.

Bill


----------

